# PREWAR SCHWINN ACE AUTOCYCLE



## Clark58mx (Jun 10, 2017)

Picked up this prewar 1941 Schwinn ACE Autocycle at the Bicycle Heaven show today in Pittsburgh.  What a great looking bike. Very good show as well.


----------



## Dave K (Jun 10, 2017)

Killer bike!!!!


----------



## John G04 (Jun 10, 2017)

Wow!!!


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 10, 2017)

Super cool bike! Congrats!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 10, 2017)

another nice one! you've been knocking them out of the park lately.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice find!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 12, 2017)

tricky looking seat post clamping...was this for shorter riders?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 12, 2017)

Unusual reverse scheme on the tank. 

Yes that's a 16" model frame, short. Same accessories as the normal 18


----------



## stoney (Jun 12, 2017)

Wow, nice piece. You can't beat the Ace name. Love the color scheme.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 12, 2017)

Sweet bike


----------

